# Ridgid Flip Top workpiece support.... best 30 bucks I've ever spent! :)



## Marv

Actually the best 30 bucks I've ever spent _on a woodworking accessory!_ 

















It looks like these have been around for a while but I just came across the following review while looking for a folding outfeed table since I don't have time to build one.
http://www.popularmechanics.com/home_journal/tools/1274191.html
Over the years I have used several different types/brands of roller stands which all had issues...the 3 leg ones would easily tip, if you didn't have the roller perfectly lined up the workpiece would wander, the height locking mechanisms never worked well, if the piece drooped it would knock the stand over etc. 

When I got to Home Depot I was kind of expecting to find another lightweight poorly designed/constructed stand however I was pleasantly surprised. It seemed pretty beefy, welds were good, the 4 leg stand was more stable and the idea of the top "flipping" up as the work piece contacted it seemed like it would work very well. I was pretty much sold based on these things and was totally sold when I got to the height locking mechanism. Instead of the plastic thumb screw type knob that contacts the side of the post and never seemed to stay put (as well as hurt your hand to turn) this one had a metal lever and the mechanism allows contact on the corner of the support tube. I locked the height in and put a hefty amount of pressure on the top but could not get it to slip even a little. In use it was exactly as described..as the workpiece contacts the top it flips up into the horizontal position and the piece easily glides over it. Another nice benefit is the top has a pin to lock it into the horizontal position making it possible to use them as infeed support or side support (you could also use a pair of them like sawhorses or you could lay a piece of plywood etc on to make a temporary work surface). :smile:


----------



## ACP

I have been using one of these for a long time, and I love it. A wonderful accesory at an excellent price. It has SO many uses in the shop. I use it for just about everything. Good review.


----------



## Julian the woodnut

They sure beat the heck out of roller stands!


----------



## TheRecklessOne

*I* sure beat the heck outta my roller stand...especially when I threw it outta the garage and bounced it on the concrete 4 or more times (who was counting?) What a waste of 20 bucks. I'll definitely consider the ridgid flip top. Good review.


----------



## TomC

Marv,
I just picked up one on your recommendation. It does look to be well built. I played golf today and HD was only about 8 miles from the course so I went out of my way to get it. HD is about 25 miles from my home and there is a Lowes locally so it gets more of my business.
Tom


----------



## sweensdv

Ridgid definitely has a winner there. I also trashed my roller stands after I bought my first Flip-Top Stand and immediately went out and bought another one. They are great for infeed/outfeed support for the jointer, planer, table saw and occasionally I even use them with my bandsaw.


----------



## Steve G.

My first outfeed support was the roller from HF, I was driven nuts by them. I got one from HD, then got another one, then another... there so good I have one for the TS, 2 for the jointer. Need I say more?


----------



## Marv

I actually found a use for one of my roller stands instead of tossing it out in the driveway! I attached one of those big hoods to it so I can collect more dust at the source from jigsaw/router at the workbench. :smile:










Instead of building/buying a folding outfeed table for my saw I'm just going to build an attached extension about 12" deep which will handle most of what I cut and get a couple more of the Flip Tops to handle the long stuff as well as use with other tools. :smile:


----------



## skymaster

The only type of roller stand I found that I did not kick to the curb are the individual roller bearing type. Straight full rollers will "steer" anything on them every which way but where u want unless they are perfectly square, level, no blue moon and the creeks dont rise.:yes:


----------



## Burt

Thanks! Roller stands have always fustrated me. Gonna pickup a couple FlipTops this week!


----------



## ghoopster

*Broken Handle*

I have three of these supports and they've generally worked great. Recently the adjustment tightening handle on one of mine broke. Does anyone know where I might be able to find a replacement handle?


----------



## jharris

Burt said:


> Thanks! Roller stands have always fustrated me. Gonna pickup a couple FlipTops this week!


Ditto. Looks and sounds like a real winner.

Jeff


----------



## Marv

ghoopster said:


> I have three of these supports and they've generally worked great. Recently the adjustment tightening handle on one of mine broke. Does anyone know where I might be able to find a replacement handle?


Try this place...
http://www.reidsupply.com/Results.aspx?pid=1100000


----------



## dwendt1978

yup I have 4 of them. I use them on my table saw especially when cutting 4 x 8 sheets of plywood. They work great to when catching a sagging piece of MDF.


----------



## hugh7262

Just bought one last night and used it today, roller stands going in the trash Monday ! Might have to get another because now I'm thinking of all the uses, great product.


----------



## woodnthings

*No, Not in the trash!*

Do this:
Remove the rollers and replace them with a 2" x 12" plank. To remove the rollers from the stands just push in on the pin, it's springloaded, and the roller will pop out.
If you don't have 2 - 2 x12" planks just buy some at HD, use them, and return them the next day, "Sorry, I didn't need these...... any more" :blink: bill 
Attached Thumbnails    __________________


----------



## dwendt1978

Bill that's a pretty good idea. I was just at HD the other day and noticed they redesigned their Ridgid flip tops. Look pretty sweet.


----------



## jharris

Well I bought two of these the other day for $45.00 off Craigs List. I just sold two roller stands for $35.00 (again, Craig's) that were given to me.

Net cost for two rigid flip-tops $10.00.

Does this qualify as a tool gloat?

Jeff


----------



## dwendt1978

Sure does Jeff :thumbsup:


----------



## bondfan

*Both ideas are great...*

1- holding the dust collector port, and 2- mounting a board on two of them.
I have a roller stand in the corner, gonna use Marv's idea for the vacuum, and I also bake- gonna make a pie with that old roller! :thumbsup:


----------



## jharris

dwendt1978 said:


> Bill that's a pretty good idea. I was just at HD the other day and noticed they redesigned their Ridgid flip tops. Look pretty sweet.


I've already bought a couple (used) and I don't know if they are the new and improved so this is just a matter of curiosity.

What changes were made when they re-designed the flip tops?

Jeff


----------



## dwendt1978

The new top on the Ridgid flip tops.


----------



## dwendt1978

Looks like it started out gray and then went black.


----------



## egeorge1

dwendt1978 said:


> Looks like it started out gray and then went black.


Actually, looking on the HD website the top shape is a bit different than the black one I have but is still black. The grey must be an older one.


----------



## jharris

egeorge1 said:


> Actually, looking on the HD website the top shape is a bit different than the black one I have but is still black. The grey must be an older one.


Hmmmm, mine are black but appear to have a smaller top. 

Other than that they appear to be the same.

Both versions have a larger footprint than my roller stands and I've yet to have them tip on me.

Glad I bought them.

Jeff


----------



## panhandler

I picked a couple of these two weeks ago and I have to agree that this was the best $60.00 I have spent in a long time! I highly recommend it!


----------



## woodnthings

Reviving a really old thread ....
Some interesting and good ideas for outfeed supports, especially mine where I replaced the rollers on the El Cheapo H-F stands with a 2" X 12" X 6 ft long plank. This provides a smooth surface at what ever height you need, folds up easily for storage and in a desparate moment, you have a 2 X 12 for a project if needed....


----------



## kiwi_outdoors

I have been using roller stands, they seem to work "ok" and store easily.


----------



## woodnthings

*OK for a jointer or planer ....*



kiwi_outdoors said:


> I have been using roller stands, they seem to work "ok" and store easily.



Several posters above noted that the pin or straight roller tends to steer the workpiece on the table saw and I would totally agree. To prevent this, the roller must be set exactly parallel to the rear edge of the tablesaw.
A slippery surface like a laminate would have no directional influence on the work pieces. The last thing you want is your support stand moving the end around on you during the ripping operation.
:vs_cool:


----------



## kiwi_outdoors

in all my years of cruising the aisles at Home Depot, I never stumbled across these workpiece support gadgets.


----------



## Marv

Wow looks like I started this thread almost 11 years ago and I stand by my statement that this is the best 30 bucks I’ve ever spent on a woodworking accessory! I have found numerous uses for these over the years besides just for the table saw outfeed and even use one as a support for my foldaway router table since I never got around to building the legs!

BTW, how you doin’ Bill?! I lost your number (and all others!)  in a phone catastrophe a while back but give me a call sometime!


----------



## Marv

Has never slipped even when under the weight of a fully assembled mdf speaker cabinet


----------



## John Smith_inFL

it is very rare (if ever) there is still feedback on a product a full decade later !!!

.


----------



## Bernie_72

John Smith_inFL said:


> it is very rare (if ever) there is still feedback on a product a full decade later !!!


Agreed! I can't say I've put any thought into these rigid stands lately, but I've owned 4 of these for a very long time. I've never had a problem with them. I've never had them negatively affect board feeding. I've never had them slip. Apart from loosing one of the pins they've been great, even after accidentally drilling a few holes in them while supporting workpieces. 

It's hard to see from the photo but there are 4 of those rigid stands under this load that I'd guess to be around 300 pounds. They've been holding that load for a few weeks and haven't slipped a millimeter.


----------



## kiwi_outdoors

*PSA item*



Bernie_72 said:


> Agreed! I can't say I've put any thought into these rigid stands lately, but I've owned 4 of these for a very long time. I've never had a problem with them. I've never had them negatively affect board feeding. I've never had them slip. Apart from loosing one of the pins they've been great, even after accidentally drilling a few holes in them while supporting workpieces.
> 
> It's hard to see from the photo but there are 4 of those rigid stands under this load that I'd guess to be around 300 pounds. They've been holding that load for a few weeks and haven't slipped a millimeter.
> 
> View attachment 394305


The Safety Police say "please put the deadfront back on your electrical panel"


----------



## Bernie_72

kiwi_outdoors said:


> The Safety Police say "please put the deadfront back on your electrical panel"


You are correct. Between working on the table and a few other projects I've been trying to finish up wiring the shop so I can finally spray some insulation before it starts getting cold here in Wisconsin. I have definitely been negligent on putting the cover back on when I stop wiring. My wife reminds me often!


----------

